# Hologram help!



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Noticed the usual swirls from washing appearing on my black e90 again, hadn’t polished it in a few months so I went over the entire car using my das6 pro, white lake country foam pad and SCHOLL s40 Black with the DA on speed 4. 
The finish looks great, gloss is great and loads of depth but in the sunlight today I can see a few holograms, straight holograms across a couple of panels, so probably on all of them but the sun only allowed me to see half the car. 

I thought it was reasonably hard to get holograms with a DA, what am I doing wrong??

Thanks in advance. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Try a spray or two with some qd, it'll help the pad glide easier and reduce the bite of your pad.
Other than that perhaps try using a green or orange flexipad, I get on well with them, and get little to no holograms from S3 xxl gold.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I suffer your pain. Have had much a battle working with this on my black VWAG paint. I'm still trying to get to the bottom of this but I'm pretty sure it lies in the pre wash and wash stages.

I think that the fact the holograms are straight suggest it's unlikely to be a DA related issue as they would be circular.

I did a few details over the last two years on my car and was always presented with these marks soon after. 

I've posted quite a few threads asking about this in the past. It was ultimately suggested that this could be from an inadequate prewash where I would just hose/ PW the paint and then head to 2BM. It was pointed out that regardless of paint hardness, there will be these directional marring marks secondary to inadequate prewash. 

I have managed to reduce these by working on my pre and wash and wash technique. The main things I've introduced are a pre wash (Koch chemi greenstar 10:1 in a pump sprayer then jet washed off) and a merino lambs wool wash mitt (car pro). I also bought a 1200 GSM autofinesse drying towel. 

Another thing to consider may be the force used to remove polishing oils and waxes with a MF and trying to keep that to a minimum. 

I don't have all the answers as I'm unsure as to whether I am removing all defects and then re-inflicting them or if I am not fully removing the previously inflicted damage. I think it's likely to be some combination of both but more so re-infliction. 

Make sure you use IPA or panel wipe after work to inspect. That might help you confirm that the defects are removed.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's two previous posts I've made with some videos and images that might show up a similar problem to yourself.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394966

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399495

-PS Something else to reinforce idea of it being contact related is that I've found this issue to be far worse on the dirtier half of the car! Especially on the doors and rear panels


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Here's twin orevious posts I've made with some videos and images that might show up a similar problem to yourself.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394966
> 
> ...


Yeah very similar to those in your video but not as drastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Yeah I did manage to get it under some control with repeated polishes and now with the pre wash and wash stages. Before would just hose down wet then use mitt to clean and hose off again at end. I also was a noob when I first got the car so it had a nice dose of jumbo sponge for like 6 months haha.. what's your prewash and wash entail at the moment?


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Yeah I did manage to get it under some control with repeated polishes and now with the pre wash and wash stages. Before would just hose down wet then use mitt to clean and hose off again at end. I also was a noob when I first got the car so it had a nice dose of jumbo sponge for like 6 months haha.. what's your prewash and wash entail at the moment?


Green star then snowfoam if heavily soiled, if light soiled then Angelwax cleanliness citrus prewash then snowfoam.

I am not sure I understand how the wash method could cause those sorts of holograms? I understand marring and swirls from washing but those holograms are surely caused by the polished?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

But if the polisher is rotational surely you would get circular marks in the paint. If the marks are horizontal, it makes sense in my head for the cause of the holograms to be from something moving in a left to right pattern (e.g wash, drying, buffing)

Also, If it was from a DA, you would cause the same imperfections when going up and down as well as left to right

I also have this image, which was taken before I had ever touched a polisher. It was part of the reason I got into detailing! 










If you do come up with any other solutions I would be very interested to here from you !


----------

